# Any idea???



## tancowgirl2000 (Mar 27, 2005)

Is there a way that I can swap the way the posts are.  Like can I make the most recent post first instead of last?  Just a thought....rather than being 129 it's be 1...hehehe


----------



## Alix (Mar 27, 2005)

I think you can change it in your profile Tanis. I think there is a button thingy that asks how you want to read your posts. Try it out.

K, I just checked, its under Thread Display Options.


----------



## tancowgirl2000 (Mar 27, 2005)

KK will have a peek see


----------

